# pheasant



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a quick roosting session, shot this hen pheasant with the antler catty and barnett tubes and a 14mm steel ball bearing



Perfect headshot if ever there was one



Please note the pheasant was shot against its silhouette and no light was used in the shooting of it


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow,

Impressive shooting. Enjoy the meal!

Darren


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> Wow,
> 
> Impressive shooting. Enjoy the meal!
> 
> Darren


Having it monday so i will put the finished product up !


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wondering, how much did it penetrate?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Just wondering, how much did it penetrate?


It didnt, it kinda split the back of the skull open


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they are so taste good shooting


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> they are so taste good shooting


Thanks mate, they are good eating,having it wrapped in bacon and butter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!!! I have not had pheasant in many, many years ... my mouth is watering.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Great shooting!!! I have not had pheasant in many, many years ... my mouth is watering.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


cheers bud, if i could send you some i would ha.
Cant wait to eat it, and with the new spot ive found which is absolutely heaving with pheasants, im going to be having it regular from now on


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shooting man.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Great shot!! Looks like a heck of a good meal right there!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

youcanthide said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting!!! I have not had pheasant in many, many years ... my mouth is watering.
> ...


Perhaps I should book my flight over .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

i thought a shot in the dark was a coffee with espresso lol


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting and even better eating.

Enjoy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

The pheasant all cooked up


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hot [email protected]! Man does that look yummy!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

did you wrap that in bacon if so that is one heck of a meal :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

JEFF BURG said:


> did you wrap that in bacon if so that is one heck of a meal :drool: :drool: :drool:


Yes mate, 2 strips of bacon, then pheasnt then cheese then bbq sauce, then wrap bacon over, foil on and in the oven


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shot, and tasty meal.


----------

